# 90 gallon Journal New set up



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Now the undergravel heater


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Then just starting to fill once terracing is completed and design is how I Like it.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

tank filled and planted


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

looking down at Right hand side of tank


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Looking down at left hand side of tank


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

The "patches" of plant varieties is giving it a squared off look on the left side... thats why you dont like it.  
Maybe if you mingle the varieties in by height it will round out that side. I would spread out that green patch in the front more towards the rear and mix in the macarantha - the lower red stems (? hard to tell from photo) in with it to blend bring out the colors. 

Same with the wallichi patch in the rear corner. Just swap the tall greens to the right and lightly mix in the wallichi. As it all grows in together you will see a very nice accent to the greens. I would even throw a stem or 2 to the right.Its a beautiful plant with stems "sprayed" throughout a tank.  

Your tank is definately looking great man... cant wait to see her grow in and mature...  

Just my 2 cents... *Buck* 8)


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Oh yeh,
Im not sure if you have grown wallichi or not but a tip from a previous wallichi freek, just ask anyone here.. :lol:

The plant needs GOOD light all the way to the base of the stems, especially when its newly planted. When you trim your wallichi cut off stems to 2" above the substrate and it will produce 2 - 4 new stems from that point. But if they are not well established stems do no cut them that low, start by leaving at least half the plant. Whenever I planted the tops that I cut I would start them at 3 " tall and discard the middle trim's.

You must be ruthless with wallichi cuz it can grow like wildfire with good light and ferts. If you start it out too thick in the beginning you will regret it later. :wink:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the tip with the wallichi, I sort have worked out how to grow it already, but did not think cutting it so low would be of benefit. Still worth a try, however I have only got 2.8 watts per gallon. This may affect the success rate.

Thanks anyway

Rumple


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Here are the new occupants. Just three of the four so far. Sorry about the flash


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Looking good. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

new update.

Shots taken at two weeks


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

some of my plants. Note the lace growing really well.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

feeding time


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

More with different exposures


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

yet another


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

I am finding it really hard to take good long shots. This tank is 6 feet long and so I have to go back a long way to get it all in. This makes it hard to get a sharp shot. Anyone got any tips? Comments about how my tank is going in your eyes are most welcome.

Many Thanks

Rumple (aka Paul)


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

rumples riot said:


> I am finding it really hard to take good long shots. This tank is 6 feet long and so I have to go back a long way to get it all in. This makes it hard to get a sharp shot. Anyone got any tips? Comments about how my tank is going in your eyes are most welcome.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Rumple (aka Paul)


I can't comment on taking pictures cause I lack there too. I can however comment on your tank. 

I think you have done a wonderful job aquascaping your tank. The layout has a ton of potential and once it grows in it is going to be a gordeous tank. Your plants also look extremely healthy! 

Kyle


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Looking gorgeous! I do have one tip for getting those good wide-angle shots. Try sitting down instead of standing up. it seems you were standing while taking that picture and you're getting some refraction distortion through the glass. As the light has to bend more to move through thick glass (I'm guessing your 90g has some pretty ample glass), your pictures will decrease in quality. Try to be as close to perpendicular to the front glass as you can and clarity might improve somewhat.
Just a thought.


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

Use a tripod and remote shutter release. If you have the room dark, you may want to try and over expose the image, depending on how your light meter works. Try a large f stop and slow shutter and compare this with a low f stop and fast shutter.


----------



## kutothe (Apr 9, 2003)

You could also try downloading a program that allows you to stitch together different pictures (panorama). I haven't tried this with a fish tank before, but they work really well and are really easy to use. If you take 3 close-ups and email them to me at [email protected], I could try it out for you.

Personally, if those shots are larger, I would post them at a larger size as well. I don't mind scrolling.  Either that or put a link to a larger picture.

Beautiful tank. :wink:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the tips. Trouble with the digital that I have got, is that I am pretty limited to what I can do with it. Changing F stop and the like is not possible at all, but once I get my new Nikon digital (in about six months) I should have more success.

The Tripod Idea is one I have thought of before but once again there is not a remote shutter capability with the camera.

As for panorama shots, I have a program called irfanview and I will give this a shot, similarly I will darken up the room and shot straight at the tank, may need to offset a little to get rid of the flash.

Anyway thanks for all the help.

Rumple


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Another update with all the kids together


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If you want to more than the most basic image editing, IrfanView isn't that flexible. You might want to look into products from Adobe, or check out Paint Shop Pro. They feature layers, which (among other things) make it easier to stitch two or three (overlapping) pictures together. I am doing that all the time in Photoshop.


----------



## TimWA (Jul 24, 2003)

You can also get a free program called gimp which is shipped with Linux which is very much like Adobe. There is a free port over to windows that you can dowload. I use it all the time with good results.


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

There is also a Mac OSX port of the Gimp.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Another update, Growth has really taken off.

So far I have trimmed the Rotala Wallachi, Sunset Hygro, Hygro polysperma, Stellata and Macaranda twice. I think it is really starting to look good, what do you think?

You will also notice that the Osiris leaves are twice the size they were and if you look carefully you can see a large lace leaf near the left centre of the tank.

This undergravel heater has made a huge difference to growth.

Paul


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow, it's always a lot of fun to see a setup come to age like yours has! Your growth rate is perfect. How are the Discus doing? Eating well?


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

I think the better question is where are the discus? It is starting to look really good, can't wait to see it in another couple weeks.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Don't panic guys, The Discus love the right had corner of the tank, and for some reason are really gun shy around me. They will come out of their hiding spot when I am sitting on the lounge, but the minute I get up they wizz off. On the last shot you can just make out one of the blue diamonds in the right hand corner of the tank.

They are eating better than they were, some of the strategies people have given me are working.

Next time I will try to get a shot with them in it.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Ok Here is that latest update, notice the growth in the last seven days in particular the stellata.

This shot contains the discus


----------



## DLeDeaux (Dec 27, 2002)

rumples riot said:


> The Tripod Idea is one I have thought of before but once again there is not a remote shutter capability with the camera.


If the camera has a timer it can be used to give the same effect as a remote shutter. The idea is just to keep your hands off the camera to keep it from shaking while the shutter is open.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

The plants look tremendous Paul and the discus really set the tank off nice...

Stellata is a plant I hope to try some day... I have always liked it !


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Thanks Buck for the comment. Stellata is really easy to grow, in fact it grows like a weed in my tank. You should give it a go, I know that in higher light, 3-4 watts it will get red tinges to it.

I am happy with the current look, but want to sort out the middle a bit more. Have planted a tiger lotus in the centre and removed some of the macaranda. It tends to grow really stringy in my tank, any suggestions as to how I get it to bush up?

Paul


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Your tank is looking spectacular. 
The trick to getting macranda bushy is to plant it really dense. As many stems as you can gather up to about 1cm in dia. at the base and plant them close. Tall in the back and gradually shorter bunches towards the front. Mix bottom and top clippings together so that the bottom clippings grow new shoots. Each bundle should contain tops and slightly shorter stem bottoms so that the cut end is hidden among the taller top clippings. By planting the bottoms you'll be propagating for mor top stems which are prettier.

Marcel


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the comment on my tank and I will give the macaranda tip a try. I just thought that 2.6 - 2.8 watts of light that I have may not be enough to get it growing bushy and compact. What do you think?

Paul


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

The look you are seeking out of the Rotala is definately in need of some more watts. The higher the lights the more robust these plants get.
Marcels suggestion is your best bet. If you "layer" your plants it will have the same effect without the higher light demands because there is always a shorter row in front of the bear stems that will appear in the centers of the patch from recieving little light.... 
There is definately some work to keeping a nice rotala planting in the lower light ranges but the rewards are worth it. 
Also they love a nutrient rich water column, but that gets real tricky... I dont want to mention the "A" word (algae) ..... oops, I said it. :lol:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Hi all, thanks for comments and suggestions.

I am thinking of doing some remodeling to the left hand side of the tank. Thought I would get a big piece of drift wood and use a combination of swords, crypts and tiger lotus to decorate that side. Will remove the hygrophilia, rotala wallichi and diandra. 

I thought I would take this approach for several reasons. First my discus seem to love the driftwood at the other end of the tank, and seem to hang out there a lot, second I thought it would look more pleasing to the eye and give a more natural aspect to the tank.

Any thoughts as to this suggestion?

Paul


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Can we get a closeup of the stellata? Great tank, Paul!


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Stellata pics in about a weeks time, just pruned and they are below other plants at the back.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Here is some more shots. One of Stellata and some of the discus. What do you think?


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Blue diamond


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Brillant turquoise and blue diamond


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

blue diamond and super red


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Anyone want to make a comment on the latest pics?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

We're too envious to comment. I can't grow stellata and I've never tried Discus. Is that Brilliant Torquoise supposed to have those stripes or are they what is referred to as "stress bars"? 
I'm seriously thinking about pulling my Angels and replacing them with Discus. I've heard the caveats about trying to grow Discus in a heavily planted tank but I still think its worth a shot. Every time someone posts a picture like you did, it makes me want to go for it!


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Gulfview,

yes they are stress bars, I need to do a water change this week. Anymore than two weeks and he starts getting those bars. Also taking about 50 shots of him does not help.

I have found keeping them is not that hard. They do require a lot of frozen food and with the dupla system, keeping them is a breeze.

I have had them for two months or so and have not had one problem yet, you should give it a go.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

latest update, with new plantings to left hand side of the tank. This I like better. What do you all think?


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

I'd love to try a discus tank but I'm afraid that I might kill the poor things. Considering how expensive they are and how fussy their requirements are, I think I'll wait till I have a little more time on my hands.

The tank is looking great. Have you been able to get any color out of the stellata yet? I just got some from AquaBid. When I got it, it was a pretty pink color at the tops but now in my tank it's turned all green. Probably needs less nitrates to color up. :wink: 

Marcel


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Paul the tank is looking nice but I liked it better with the sloping look..... just by seeing these 2 photos side by side there is a drastic difference... thats the one thing about our tanks, they can change very quickly. What happened to that awesome foreground you had going? :shock: 



















As far as Discus go I dont understand what everyone gets freeky about... they are no different then raising any other fish... BREEDING them is where it gets difficult. The only thing you need to keep nice Discus is clean water. If you keep up on a regimen of regular filter maintenance and water changes then you will have no problems. I kept them easily in a community tank for years some time ago and eventually traded them for some predatory fish. 
* What can I say, I was bored ! LOL 
Discus are sensitive but not "gods" :hehe: 

Boy do i need a longer tank ! .... :wink: Thanks for the update bro!


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Thanks guys for the speedy replies.

Marcel, my stellata does not colour up at all either. I think I need something like 4 watts per gallon to get it red. As for Discus, if you have the right equipment they are easy to keep. In fact I have found them easier than africans to keep.

Buck, yes there is a drastic change, as for the foreground plants they were getting too unruly, think I will try to get some glosso to grow there. the chain swords get around 6 inches high and this spoils the look I am after. One thing I am trying to do is grow my crypts in the foregorund, they are starting to spread so hopefully this will help with the spartan look.

Anyway things will change with time, and then I will provide some more shots.

Paul


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

i liked it before you took out everything. in the two pics I like the first one. i am just getting into planted tanks but don't have crap for lights. Making a Co2 system today though and got a 6500k bulb.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

HI all,
can someone tell me why certain people get lots of replies to their updates and someone like myself does not. Is it something I have said? Or is there this period where people don't talk to you much. I thought that time had elapsed enough by now.

I am starting to get a little paranoid about the cool reception. I am really proud of my tank and yet there are only a few who seem to show any interest.

Can someone please explain?

Paul


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I noticed the same thing about most "Journals", they just don't recieve a lot of attention since they're not new messages. I don't post in my "Journals" very often any more, just once in a while for recordkeeping more than anything.
If you really want to get some comments, I think it'd be allright to go on and post a new topic.

It's nothing you've said, though! You've become a regular around here.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Awesome tank mate! Why don't you try D.Hairgrass or _Lilaeopsis brasiliensis_? Anyways, can you please list your plant species? :roll:


----------



## metallhd (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey Rumples it's cool - no, I mean, you should be paranoid, being from Oz and all 8) 

Seriously, dude, I think your tank looks awesome - personally I liked the first tank BUT who cares? it's your tank, and the only person who has to be pleased with it is you

I think maybe the second shot just doesn't do justice, but in my books anyone who can run a big tank like that, grow plants and keep discus happy must be doing something right!

good on ya, mate!

ps steve irwin is a rob bredl wanna-be :wink:


----------



## grungefreek (Oct 9, 2003)

Well, Paul, i must say that is an awesome tank. It makes my little 5 gal look even worse, ok nothing can make it look worse, seeing as it only has 1 plant and its dieing  . But yeah it is an awesome tank. Keep the updates going, ill be sure to check back regularily.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Over 50 replies and 1500 views, and you're feeling ignored? Hmmm...


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Thanks all, maybe I was wrong.

Raul-7 - Plant species are: crypts (various including blood red), chain sword, java fern, crispus, tiger lotus, stellata, anubias nana and barteri, Osiris sword, radican sword and amazon swords. I have been thinking about a foreground plant. My LFS did have some glosso a while ago.

Metallhad - yeah being from Oz does have its down falls, Steve Irwin does not help, what an embarrassment. By the way, not all Aussies are that fired up about creepy crawlies. But seriously, what do you mean about being paranoid being from Oz. We got the best place to live in the word. Lots of sun, good looking women, low homicide rate, excellent fishing and plenty of space for everyone.  And we have a control on how many Canadians we allow in here. No one with an IQ higher than us (nothing over 50) :wink: 

Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## grungefreek (Oct 9, 2003)

I second Rumple's views on OZ. Definately the best place to live 8)


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

This is the latest view of the tank. About a week ago I did a major prune, plants were just getting a little too overgrown.

Am going to order metal halides in the new year. I think that the plants are growing too leggy with the fluros. Even though I am using a combination of 18k, 10k and 6.7k lighting. I also hope that the colours of the plants will change with the increased intensity of the lights.

Anyway hope you like the tank, all comments welcome as to what you think I should do.

Paul


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Count me in riot.I like the tank so much.Just a little curious, can you tell me the water parameters in the tank?


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Ace parameters as follow:

KH 3dch
Ph 7.0 constant with Ph controller
GH 6dh
Nitrate 5ppm
Amon 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Temp 30.0 degrees C
Fe 0.1mgl

Anything else?


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Hiyas Rumples - 

I seriously got to go digging deeper into the archives on this forum some time... I missed this thread! All I can say is..... ENVY!! (And lots of it

Seriously - this is a super sweet tank.. be proud! I am seriously considering Discus as well - but like Marcel posted - I'm afraid that I might kill the poor things. I am encouraged though by what both yourself and Buck say about them - considering I am not looking to breed them - as long as the regular maintenance is kept up to par I should have no real major concerns with keeping a bunch of Discus in my 77... I am still concerned though that the activity outside the tank in the way of my 5 year old son, may be enough to stress them out too much - still got thinking to do :? 

Did you buy those discus grown out as they are or where they juveniles when you got them and grew them out in a planted tank? I hear that it is best to grow them out in a Bare bottom tank so that they don't develop "hiding" behavior too easily in a planted tank - being in the open tank they tend to get used to not hiding as juvi's and grow out nicer... (so I hear)

Got any tank-mates in there with that lot? (Cardinals or something?)

Again - nice tank - hope my own will be half as nice and I will be proud.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Aftica,

Thanks for the comments, yes there are tank mates. I have rasbora, neon tetras, black neons and glowlight neons (~40). Also siamensis and cory's.

As for the discus I bought them as juvies and they are slowly growing out. Still quite small but are showing some growth spurts.

As for hiding behaviour, yes this has happened, however found that hand feeding helps to prevent this. My tank is in a high traffic area and sometimes the fish get spooked, but with hand feeding they now think that someone is going to feed them.

Anyway thanks for all the comments.

Paul


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

cool. i thought discus only tolerate to SUPER soft,acidic water..how come yours can survive in such water?I gonna know cause i am going to rear discus soon :wink:


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Ace;

You can raise discus in harder water - it is the fast PH swings (PH Shock) that you need to watch... the super soft water gets back to the breeding thing.. I remember when a gentleman by the name of Dale Jordan used to breed Schmidt - Focke discus in Winnipeg Canada - he specifically bread them in harder, alkaline water. Dale was a world renowned discus breeder (not in the same league as say Degan or Wattley but was for example mentioned in some publications with the same by TFH etc...)

Co-incidentially I am still heavily considering Discus - and have been speaking to Gabriel Posada over at wattley discus and he tells me that my water conditions will be "absolutely fine."

My plans are a semi-heavily planted 77 gallon tank - using Seachem's Flourite as a substrate, and CO2 injection to stabilize the PH at 6.8 (my PH is, after standing for 24 hours, is 7.6 and GH is 100 ppm and the KH is 90 ppm or 5 dHº while my CO2 level is 3.77 ppm) 

Using the pressurized CO2 and a PH controller I plan to bring the PH down to 6.8 and GH will remain 100 ppm as well as the KH of 90 ppm or 5 dHº while my CO2 level will move to 23.78 ppm

"Please make sure that your plants can tolerate a temp. of 84-86 and also your plans for growing them out in the main tank are fine."

I am encouraged to give them (discus) a try in the new year.


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Same idea like me :mrgreen:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Raising discus in higher Ph is fine so long as the fish come from this type of environment. At my LFS, that water is constantly at 7.4, so I decided to make it 7.0 just to aid in their comfort.

PH controller is absolutely necessary when dealing with discus. And, what ever you do don't run out of CO2. Did this once and my fish did not come out of hiding for three days. They were fine, but were very skittish for several weeks afterwards.

I keep my KH low as I tend to go through a lot of CO2 in my tank.

Paul


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Paul, 
stop posting pictures of your tank!








They making me so mad with envy 
Beautiful tank dude!


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

> KH 3dch
> Ph 7.0 constant with Ph controller
> GH 6dh
> Nitrate 5ppm
> ...


Could you also post your water parameters as it comes out of the tap? I am curiuous how you do your water changes... I got a bit of a dilemma as my planned PH in the tank is to be 6.8 but my tap is 7.8 which on a 20% water change would make my tank PH raise to about 7.2... and then in a couple of hours it would be dropped back to 6.8 again via CO2 and I am fearing a bit of stress on the discus doing this 2-3 times a week...


----------



## Shakey (Dec 7, 2003)

Well this might be going a bit far off topic, but to toss in an idea on Aftica's question, the best thing I can think of is to do like a daily 1 gallon water change, when you feed them.

Another idea is to pre-CO2 enrich the water you are using for the water change, tho, that may not be too effective since adding the water will cause the CO2 to leave the solution.

Otherwise aquire a means of getting RO water, I think that is usually pH 7? But I am not sure on that as I never used RO water, so I guess ill stick with my first idea as it sounds like the easiest to me.

Now to get a bit more on topic... rumples riot, I totally love the tank, so much so that I thought about buying some discus for me unused 55 tank, but then the thought of having to put like 300ppm of CO2 would most likely cause the discus to explode 

I am not sure on why I like the tank, but at a guess to me is appears to be a very simple aquascape, but is definately a case where simple = very good? I am a fan none the less, grats on a great setup !


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Thanks Shakey for the comments. Am really humbled by all of you who think that my tank is good.

Now for some news. I have ordered my new 6 foot metal halide lights. They come in a black hood and are made by AB ( German company). With any luck They will be here by the end of the month.

What this means is that I will be able to grow my plants closer to the substate (internode length shortened) and some of my plants will start to show reds rather than just straight green.

This will be the last thing that I needed. The current lights I will sell. Good light (Heto) but not quite good enough for my perfectionist tendancies.

Anyway thanks again for all the comments.

Paul


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi Rumples - \

Can you link those lights?

oh - and the "water parameters as it comes out of the tap? I am curiuous how you do your water changes... " question still stands - I am most curious indeed.... (hint hint   )


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Aftica said:


> ... I got a bit of a dilemma as my planned PH in the tank is to be 6.8 but my tap is 7.8 which on a 20% water change would make my tank PH raise to about 7.2... and then in a couple of hours it would be dropped back to 6.8 again via CO2 and I am fearing a bit of stress on the discus doing this 2-3 times a week...


A guy in our club set up an automatic water changer system that changes about 5% of the water a day in his 90 gallon tank. It uses a lawn sprinkler timer to add tap water and an overflow to collect the old water which he shunts out to the garden. It adds water slowly enough that it prevents drastic water parameter changes but still results in an approximate 50% change over the week. Add an automatic fertilizer doser into that and you'd have a sweet setup. When I jump up to a larger tank I am seriously thinking about copying his system.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Sean,
I hope you post some pics of his set up. Or whenever you get to yours...
This is something I'd like to try when I get to a huge tank (250 gals min).


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't have pic's of his set up but I will post mine if and when I get it up and running. I'll do a running log as it's installed.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Aftica my water parameters out of the tap are

PH 7.4
GH 4.0
KH 3.0

I add KH buffer powder every second water change or when I get below KH 3.0.

There is no Ammonia or Nitrate or Nitrate present in my drinking supply.

As for the lights I will try to find a linked site.

Paul


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Tnks Much :wink:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

The link for my new lights is below

http://www.sewatec.de/product_info.php/cPath/65_66_67/products_id/933

Paul


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Love the price tag!


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Super nice lights - what does that convert to in US dollars (So I can convert it to Canadian dollars LOL)?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

That's about $1385.


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Aye Caramba! :aah:


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Yep! Pretty high. You can almost buy a tanning bed


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Why are you getting that!? There's a cheaper source if you really want those...http://www.marinedepot.com/a_lt__index.asp?CartId=! I really like your tank, it's totally based on "The Optimum Aquarium"...do you really find the cables beneficial?

What's Euro-American curreny difference?


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

For currency exchange try here

http://www.xe.com/


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Raul-7, those lights are imported into Australia like all our lights. Here they are $2100.00 Australian. I am not buying them from that site, I am buying them from an importer here in Adelaide. Further, I am getting them because when I build my new house, I want to put in a 6 foot x 2.5 foot x 2.5 foot tank. It will be housed in a separate room and viewed in the adjoining room.

But for now the lights will give my plants all the light they need and the lights will look sleek and modern.

If you are refering to cable heating when you say "cables", the answer is an astounding yes. My plants grow bigger and faster using an undergravel heater. One of the bests things I ever did.

Paul


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

What Dupla system is that? How do you even calculate how many meters you need?


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey, one more with metal halides! Welcome to trouble-land, mate


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Raul-7 The dupla system for heater in a 750. It is based on the litres in the tank. All Dupla heaters have the same components only the cable length varies. All you need to do is calculate your tank in Litres and get the next size up. So a dupla 750 will do 750 litres a Dupla 1000 will do 1000 litres.

Very simple system, works really well and no getting electrocuted if some thing goes wrong.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Am going to do some radical replanting in the next couple of weeks as soon as the new lights arrive. Glosso and riccia are hard to get hold of here, however dwarf grass is available. So forground and some stem plants are on the agenda.

Any tips or advice as to what YOU think I should put in will be greatly appreciated.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

HI all here is that latest shot of the tank, had to do some replanting and aquascaping, waiting for the plants to grow in on the right hand side.

Still have not received my new lights, but I am told that they will arrive in Australia in the next three weeks. Fingers crossed.

Anyway comments if you please regarding the latest aquascaping.

Paul


----------



## FrozenAssassin (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice tank man but I like how you had it like this


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

I think once the new plants grow in, there might be a pleasant surprise, so just hang on to that thought.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Have edited previous shot with one that was sharper, comments welcome.

Paul


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

I really do like the before shot - I guess I got to wait for the new arrangement to grow in to be able to appreciate it in the same way.. My ability to see how a tank will "Grow In" is not very good.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Aftica I would not say that my ability to visualise is any better than yours, I just try lots of different things with my aquascaping until it looks right to me. Of course, when I come on this site I see so many other tanks that are better than mine, then I go off and rethink my ideas.

Paul


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

When that matures , especially all the crypts and stellata on the left and the sword on the right it will be awesome Paul !
I am just like you bro... I cannot visualize until the plants start to fill in, Kudos to those that plant a tank once and never touch it in a major way. My tank has been through more changes then a baby's bottom ! LOL

I think you definately have a nice layout going... we are our own worst enemies because we want perfection... I am a plant grower, not an aquascaper... that takes money and many plant orders ! :lol:
I like the break in the center too , maybe some low moss covered stones to smooth out the line ?
Discus also love moss... :wink:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Hey did not think of the moss, might give that a go. Thanks for the comments Buck, its a work in progress and I hope that one day I can enter the AGA.

Actually in the centre I have the bulbs for my lotus and am hoping that they will now recover that the PH controller is set properly.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

One of the little people, starting to show their colours.


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Your discus is so happy to be there in that tank - he's smiling!


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Good news, looks like a couple of my discus are forming a mating pair. One of my Brillant Turquoise and one of the Super reds. If they breed then I wonder what colour variant they will form.

Well at least that is what I think is going on. This is because they hang out together a lot and chase all the others away. I think that the brilliant is the male as it does most of the chasing. Now for the next step is to get them a space of their own.

Paul


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey! Congrats!!!


----------



## FrozenAssassin (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice looking discus, im thinking of getting discus also now. They seem a bit big, wont they swim into the plants? Thats why im always keeping smaller fish.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Discus are very gentle creatures, they tend to push gently through the plants and are not hazardous to the plants. You will not have any problem with them swimming around.

Paul


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

rumples, if you like discus log on to www.discusforums.com it's specific for Aussie discus keepers,

I can also get you onto glosso and riccia if you would like some

Email me @ [email protected] and we can talk 

Australia is a big place, and I almost gave up on finding glosso


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Alright guys and gals, here a problem. My Hygro polysperma cuttings are just melting (like crypts). I have never seen this before and wonder what is the cause. PH is 6.5, KH3 and lights you can see are about 2.6 whats per gallon. Usually Hygro grow like a weed in my tank, Do you think it is nutrients as I have also red algae growing on some of the swords, (phospate reads minimal, not high enough to produce read algae).

Please help me with this one. Am getting new lights this week if anyone thinks that this is the problem.

Paul


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

What are you dosing for fertilizers, if anything.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

I am dosing with dupla 24 drops on a daily basis of 16 drops, and at water change applying 7 tablets with 140 litres changed.

In other words I am using the dupla system for fertilisation.

Paul


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Do they tell you what's in the Dupla products? If they do, please tell me.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Unfortunately, I looked on the bottle and went to the web site and found that there is little information what the dupla 24 contains other than "all the essential nutrients that your plants need".

Just wondering if I up the dosage?

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Just found this info at the krib

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/duplaplant.html

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Right now we have metal halides installed and boy are they bright. Nearly blinding myself looking at the tank with the lights installed at the standard height of 1 foot. Anyone got any suggestions of what i can do to minimise the glare.

Another question is how long should I leave the lights on, have been told that 6 hours is sufficient to do a 12 hour light period and get great growth.

Have noticed already that the plants starting pearling with 10 minutes of the lights on and hundreds of plants were producing streams of oxygen bubbles.

Anyway have submitted a shot with the tank with the new lights and current growth, I will do a prune now that the lights have arrived just so that I get good compact growth.

Let me know your thoughts and any suggestions.

Paul

Ps the lights came with 13,000k bulbs, is this going to be problem, do I need 5000k bulbs?


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

rumples riot said:


> Let me know your thoughts and any suggestions.
> 
> Paul


next time when you take a picture remove the tubifex-feeding-ring


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Sorry leipo, did not think of the feeding ring, now that you have brought my attention to it, I will try to remember next time.

Paul


----------



## mario (Feb 5, 2003)

Sorry, I won't be of any help with the metal halides.

Like your tannk though. Could you tell me what the name of the plant in the background on the left side of your tank is? I've been looking for background plants for my 90 gallon and I really like the look of that plant. THanks... mario


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Thanks Mario for the compliments, the plant on the left hand side at the rear is Stellata. Needs about 2.6 watts per gallon, plenty of CO2 and then it will grow like a weed.

Paul


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Paul,

I just looked at that link to the ADP you gave us. I'm not sure about this but I think you might be overdosing iron. You put the tabs in the substrate right? If they aren't being consumed by the plants then you are building up iron in the substrate and under anoxic conditions it is reduced to Fe+2 which is toxic to plants. This is all conjecture at this point, but looking at the fertilizer assay it is what jumps out at me.


----------



## mario (Feb 5, 2003)

rumples riot said:


> Thanks Mario for the compliments, the plant on the left hand side at the rear is Stellata. Needs about 2.6 watts per gallon, plenty of CO2 and then it will grow like a weed.
> 
> Paul


Wow, didn't recognize it even though I have some in my 29 gallon. Yours looks huge in comparison to mine. :shock:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

No the tabs just get dropped into the tank and dissolve in the water, the instructions don't say anything about putting it under the substrate as the laterite takes care of this.

What do you think?

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Mario you should see it in a tank that is over three feet high, stellata can get to be a monster in really big tanks. Lovely plant, but it sheads leaves quite frequently.

Paul


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

rumples riot said:


> No the tabs just get dropped into the tank and dissolve in the water, the instructions don't say anything about putting it under the substrate as the laterite takes care of this.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Paul


 :shock: ::Choke:: Give me a second to mop up the coffee......

You just drop those tablets in to the tank? WOW, then I move to the second possibility which is the excessive amounts of K that are in those tabs. Wasserpest (who is not a pest btw) will be here in a second, I think he has a search on for any mentions of K overdosing.  :wink: 

You MIGHT be having the same problem that another person was having with K poisoning causing Ca and Mg defficiency in your Hygro. There were two threads like this recently, I think one turned out to be animal damage, and I'm still waiting to hear on the other person's results after lowing the K input to the tank. It was either Momotaro or GulfCoastAquarian who was having the same problem as you. 

Have you thought about switching to individual nutrient fertilizer dosing so you can control each one seperately?


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

SC, I think we are talking about two different things here. The Dupla system has laterite placed in the substrate, Then application of dupla 24 everyday in the form of drops and tablets for water changes. These tablets are never according to my experience and the guys I know at the shop ever applied to the substrate, they are meant to dissolve into the water column.

I never had a problem like this before and I have been using Dupla for 3 years.

I think that maybe when I recently changed the tubes on my fluro's that I did not have enough spectrum or intensity of light ( I had a several tubes at 6500, several at 10,000 and several at 18,000, then I went to all at 10,000 which not long after that di plants start doing the rot). Because before then my plants were not having a problem. Now that I have the metal halides, I am hoping this will solve the problem.

I might be wrong, but I have never seen anyone insert those tabs into the substrate, whenever I visit the Fish shop the guys have dropped the tabs after a water change straight into the water column. Their tanks are in excellent health.

What do you think?

Paul


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I am talking about the Dupla method as you have indicated you are using it. I'm not saying that the tab should or should not be dropped into the water, I'm just looking for a reason for the problem you are having. Hygro leaves are melting. Others have seen this because of overdosing K. I look at the make up of the tabs and I think you might be overdosing K. 

You see K is kind of an innocent nutrient, when it is in excess it doesn't cause algae blooms like N and P do. So the theory was you can overdose K and not have any adverse effects. I look at the make up of the Dupla tabs and it looks like there is an awful lot of K in them. 

I don't have to be right but it is what jumps up and bites me on the nose when I look at your problem.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

I guess it is a possibility in the equation, but have followed their strict guidelines.

I think I will see how the new lights go. If it is still happening in two weeks time then I will definitely consider over dosing of K and perhaps get a test kit or lower the dosage on water changes.

Could also be that I removed some plants from that area before putting in the Hygro and I might not have got all the roots out. Do you think that the rotting roots might also have caused some of this?

thankyou for your imput.
Paul


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

There really isn't a test for K.

If the hygro stem were only rotting under the substrate I'd think that the old root systems decaying were the culprit. You said that the cuttings were melting, the whole cutting or just the leaves? Just the old leaves or all leaves?


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

Paul, I have a pond full of riccia I will be throwing out once winter rolls around.. it's a bit of a weed...

so if you want riccia i'll trade it for a dupla co2 bottle and regulator.... maybe some heating cables too.... :twisted: did you get the glosso?


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

SC the hygo stems and leaves were melting. Must say that in recent days this has not been an issue, so maybe the problem is resolved. Although before I put the new lights on I did notice that even the stellata was starting to do this. But, this has not happened in the last 48 hours since the lights went in. Maybe it was just a matter of insufficient light intensity.

Na dont think I will take up your offer Nornicle on the trade of the appliances with the riccia, as tempting as that sounds, that would mean getting all that stuff again. :lol:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

BTW I got some new bulbs replaced free of charge (see my thread in the lighting section), with a little wrangling of the owner of the fish store I hang out at. He really knows about customer service and despite his reluctance to replace the bulbs without charging me, he knows that I will spend way more money there in the future. Now I have 5700k bulbs which makes me happier than with the 13,000k bulbs.

Also I just love my new lights so much, they look really stylish and they make my plants stream almost constantly. This was a really good buy. Go metal halides.  

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Did some replanting and bought some new plants this weekend, so I thought I would show you what the tank now looks like with the new bulbs and plants.

Any thoughts?

Paul


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

I am liking it! Where's the Discus?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Well I hope the problem is resolved cause I wasn't doing anything to help except give you an ear to bend while things corrected themselves.


----------



## Sedghammer (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Paul,

Looks great!!!!

What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Whoa...*eyes popped out*

what a hotel for the discus. cool! keep it up


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Aftica the discus are still in the tank, but are still acclimating themselves to the light. I will slowly coax them out for food and get them adjusted.

SC, I will monitor the problem, I think it might be the batch of hygro with a disease, as I went to the fish shop yesterday and saw that some of it there had the same problem. But thanks for the suggestions all the same, I could have missed something if you had not jogged my mind into action.

Thanks all for the compliments and help.

Slegehammer the dimensions of my tank are 72" x 20" 16"

Paul


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

6 feet tank?? whoa. are you going to add some glosso to the center? it is empty


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Ace just added some more hair grass yesterday, that should thicken things up, in the centre.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Hey SC the lights were the issue, have not had any rotting for last two weeks, I think the halides have cured the problem, thanks for your imput.

Paul


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

That's great to hear! Maybe we should look at other people's lights when their Hygro starts to rot.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Yeh lets get them to spend heaps of money on new lights. That would be really cool. :lol: :lol: 

But seriously, at least now I know this when someone else has the same problem.

Paul


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey Paul;

Loved that last shot of your tank- I see how your change in aquascape has started to pay off... how about another shot PLUS a shot of the new lights installed on top etc...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Looks awesome bro, the tank has a super natural feel to it... I like the new scape :wink:
Is that sword flowering or is it just a runner ? I swear I can make out a flower there. That photo isnt doing the tank justice I am sure, for instance that beautiful piece of wood I know is hiding in there must stand out nicely when you are seeing it in person.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Shots coming in a couple of days with one of the tank and one with the lights on their own.

Buck, no your imagination is getting to you, just a runner which I cut off last night. No flower maybe next time. There are several pieces of wood in the tank now, some on the left and the big one on the right centre that you like. They do stand out quite a lot, and like you say 2 dimensional shots do not do the tank justice. Although must say that with the latest replant, things are moving a little slower than I would like. However, I have got some millfoil in the tank that grows 1.5 inches a day, had to do my first prune of it the other day and it has been in the tank for 3 days.

Anyway photos to follow.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Here are some of the shots. One with a view of the electricity gobblers (lights) and one with an update of the tank. The discus can now be seen moving around and are getting acclimatised to the lights.

Anyway enjoy,

Paul


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

What a dense planting! the discus must love it


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Very, very nice man! The metal halides gives this aquascape a very nice contrast. The hairgrass looks very natural, i use it too for that reason. Maybe you could get the center part filled with a carpet forming plant...glosso?


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Have been thinking about glosso or something else, not sure at this stage what to get.

Thanks both to ace and knetter for your compliments.

Cannot quite seem to get the deep green that many others seem to get in their plants, just wondering if this is more to do with the 5700 bulbs with its orange tint, or is it to do with plant nutrition, any suggestions?

Paul.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Here is a big post of current shots, left middle and centre and ends, hope you like it and let me know what you think, any suggestions welcome.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

The ends here


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

rumples riot said:


> let me know what you think, any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Paul


Paul, you have too many beautiful discus. I can help. Please pack up the two turquoise and send them to me  .


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Paul, great tank and even better Discus. I've always wanted to try them, but I hear they are pretty time consuming/difficult to keep healthy and happy. Is that true?

Keep the pics coming, looks like it's starting to fill out again.. time for another change? :lol:

Is your intent to have the hairgrass (I think) cover the entire foreground? If so that is going to look really good I think. (Wish I could find some hairgrass of my own)


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Vinlo, yeah the hair grass is to fill out the entire beach area and so far it is doing it.

As for the discus I don't think that they are that difficult, they do require very stable PH and like live or frozen food. I have tried them on pellets and they will not eat them. So it is live food. Other than that if you can keep a planted tank then discus are a breeze.

unirdna sorry can't send the discus dont think they would make it all the way over the Pacific. They would need wollen booties and the ability to hold their breath for a very long time. :wink: 

Thanks anyway for the compliments.  

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Latest shot of the tank, looking a bit more organised and with more stems.
Comments or suggestions?

Paul


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Awesome, it looks really Dutch!


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

New pics coming this week stay tuned.

Paul


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

The hairgrass looked like riccia....


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Definitely not Riccia Ace, just palin old hair grass. Have to mow it this week, thinking I will use the net over the top trip.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

OK here is that latest shot of the jungle. In need for a trim and I think I need to get a better digital camera


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

OK that should be the last of the crapola shots, went and bought myself an Nikon Coolpix 5700 today. And I think if you compare the shots of last couple of weeks to these shots, you will see a big difference.

Enjoy.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Very nice Paul, I'm glad everything is growing in so great for you! Be prepared for the 'growth' spurt you are going to get after you trim. I think you are at the point where you don't want to re-plant the trimmings in the tank as you go.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

I think that I will now start selling some of my stems back to the LFS. No doubt he will want them at a song. I am very happy with the growth of late, and can largely attribute this to the Metal Halides. 

On another note I am getting some diandra from Sydney tomorrow so I think that I will plant it to the right end in front of the Aromatica. What do you think?

Paul


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

didiplis diandra is cool - aquamail.com.au has some cheap rare plants if you haven't checked them out yet..

im gettin discus tomorrow


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

New camera made quite a difference. Much more detail.

That's a LOT of plants you got there. Did you have a plan when you got em all? That would be too much thinkin' for me :wink: .


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Thats where I'm getting the diandra from. Took your advice a couple of weeks ago and made an order.

unirdna, not so much a plan but a vision of what I wanted. I like the reds contrasting with the greens and the shapes of the leaves also. I am slowly getting the hang of aquascaping.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Here are some more shots through the new camera. Still refining the focus and reducing a 14mb pic down to 100kb. I lose some of the quality when I have to do this, but you get the general idea of the beauty that I get to see all time.

Comments welcome.


Paul


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

Paul, what are you feeding your discus and what is your water change regime? do your discus feed during the day when the lights are off? do your discus hide alot?



I'm new to discus, be gentle


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Feeding the munchkins. I feed them beaf heart, discus mix frozen, blood worms, brine shrimp, and marine mix. All are frozen blocks as they will not eat anything that is in pellets. I sometimes feed them without the lights off, but mainly like to feed them by hand. I like to fed them twice to three times a day although this last week I have feed less to kill off the hydra I had in my tank.

Feeding by hand helps discourage them from hiding all the time. My discus still hide a lot, but this is getting better now that they are more comfortable with the lights.

Hope that this has helped.

Paul


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

how do you feed by hand if they wont even come out when your hand is waving around the tank?


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Keep your hand very still and wait for them to rise. This will take some time, but they will associate the hand with food and slowly get accustomed to this. First two weeks or so they will be very shy, so as the block thaws just let it settle to the bottom of the tank in a regular feeding spot. Discus are creatures of habit. In the wild they will rarely verture any further than tweny metres from their turf. So this will reinforce in their mind that this is their turf and where they can find food. 

Patience young padawan. Discus are all about patience.

Paul


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

Paul,

Tank looks great and the fish look even better. I'd love to have a planted discus tank eventually and it's nice to see examples so well done that prove it really is possible.

The hairgrass looks really good. How is that for maintenance? Is stuff always getting caught in it or does it get matted up? My lilaeopsis is not thickening up real well and I was thinking of making a switch.

Tony


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Beautiful pics Paul... the tank has really matured nicely, very healthy looking plants and the discus... stunning ! What is the type of Discus of the second one in the photo ? Is that an Apple variety ? 
The turquoise have always been my favs in a planted tank, the colors really accent the plants... or is it, the plants accent the fish ? 










I'll shutup now.... :lol:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Thanks Buck for the compliments, the red discus is a pidgeon blood discus. Excellent coloured fish and the blue one is in fact a blue diamond. Both will eventually reach full colour potential. Have to be very patient.

Tony, the Hair grass is not too bad for maintenance, stuff does get caught in it, but a quick vacuum once a week gets rid of the problems. It does mat up a bit but if you give it a quick cut once a month, it looks like freshly mown lawn. I really like the look that it gives to the tank.

Paul


----------



## TheBohunk (Apr 11, 2004)

Paul.

Nice looking tank for sure. It's really neat to see the progression.
How many and what wattage are the MH you are using? Only MH?


I just decided against halides for my new 75, but I do have a couple 250W ballasts around, so I may eventually do it. I am planning on starting with 3 VHOs for now...I'm hoping that will be plenty.


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

oooh Paul, can you give us the details of your photos, i.e exposure and all that?


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Graham I am using three metal halides at 150 watts each on this tank. I can thoroughly recommend MH for any tank. This light is so much brighter and more natural. Plants just seem to go so quickly and thicker generally.

Nornicle 

DSCN0042:
exp 1/39.5 sec at f2.8
white balance on auto
Noise reduction off
focal length 8.9mm
Sharpening auto

DSCN0045
exp 1/34.7 at f 3
white balance auto
NR off
focal length 11.6 mm
sharpening auto

DSCN0020
exp 1/30sec f 2.8
WB auto
NR off
FL 8.9
Sharpening Auto

DSCN 0018
exp 1/31.4 at f2.8
WB auto
NR off
FL 8.9
Sharpening auto

Hope this info was of assistance.
Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Heres, a new shot of the centre of the tank with some of my little friends out and about.

Paul


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

That is looking just great Paul. Thanks for the new pic.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Just done a full prune, so will have pics next week of the new growth.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Well here are the new pics after the prune last week. I am starting to like the look of the tank now, the diandra I got last week is already growing really well. 

Even the algae that was growing on the rear glass has finally seemed to die off and vanish. Must be doing something right. Still most of the time the thing is still a big mystery.

Anyway tell me how I can improve this look. I am serious people I still need aquascaping help. Don't be shy. If on the other hand you want to ask me something let me know and I will try and help.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

And another

Paul


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Paul,

Hairgrass is coming in nicely. It is very strait. Do you comb it :hehe: ? Mine looks like it just rolled out of bed.

The _only_ thing I can see as an improvement would be to tier the right the same you you did to the left. The left has such a nice transition of foreground --> midground --> background plants. I don't mean that I think the two sides should be *identical* ; only that you should make the right look as full and rich as the left.

Keep posting. I live vicariously through you discus guys.

Ted


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Paul, has anyone mentioned to you that Didiplis diandra is a cooler water plant? I hope that it does well for you, but it might start to die back at the bottom of the plant in a warm discus tank. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

I see what you mean with the tiering, just pruned the rear telanthera and so you can't see it at the moment, it is a bit of a slow grower but I take on board what your say, trying to get the tank to a state where I would feel confident entering the AGA or AB competitions. What does everyone think, should I enter now?

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Sc, sorry you were sending your comments while I was sending mine. Diandra might be a cooler water plant but it is growing like mad in my tank, over two inches in one week with multiple branches. However, I will keep a close eye on it and see how it goes.

Paul


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Paul,

It should do well for a while, then it starts to think that 'summer' is over and it is time to die back for the fall. It is from the temperate area of the US and it expects winter after a long hot summer. You know me, I like to help avoid problems and am very happy when they don't occur. It's that 'living Murphy's Law' conditioning I've gone through.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Yeah I sometimes think the same, what can go wrong will go wrong. But I like to try, I have seen this plant growing with beautiful red foliage and want to give it a try. So I will look for the tell tale signs. Thanks for the heads up anyway.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Come on people tell me what you think of my latest pics and my aquascaping. Thanks for all those who did like the shots and commented.

Paul


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Jan 25, 2004)

rumples riot said:


> Come on people tell me what you think of my latest pics and my aquascaping. Thanks for all those who did like the shots and commented.
> 
> Paul


I think it looks awesome roud:


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

rumples riot said:


> Come on people tell me what you think of my latest pics and my aquascaping. Thanks for all those who did like the shots and commented.
> 
> Paul


I think it looks nice. You have a lot of stellata which is apparant in the picture. Your color contrasts are nice. You've taken a lot of photos hmm  All of your plants look very healthy. 

As for aquascaping, its all in the eye of the beholder 

I think you've done a great job. To me there are two distinct sides to the tank. I guess if you want to be really picky, I'd somehow try to make it so that you don't notice that there are two sides (granted, this is probably the longest I've stared at anyones photos so maybe I'm nutz) but it's sublte so I don't think you should worry about it.

It looks very nice. You have very beautiful and complimenting fish.

Nice work.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Your tank looks great, but I think it would looke even better with some wood or rock in it.


----------



## Aquaman (Dec 16, 2003)

Man what a gorgeous tank! It is coming along excellently. I like the, all plant, look. Im thinking of doing that with my 90.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

thankyou people for the compliments, I do have rock and wood in there, but it is covered by all the rapidly growing plants.  

Paul


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

After that obvious fishing excursion for compliments I'm glad someone said something so you'd stop pouting. :wink:


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Why do MH lights always seem to give tanks a yellowish tinge?


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Sc no not pouting now, just wanted to know what people think. I know the tank is starting to look really great, but some objective comments are always helpful.

Raul actually the bulbs that I am using are the reason for the yellowish tinge. If I put 6700K bulbs in and I will in twelve months, then the colour is a more natural white. So don't think that MH always produces just yellow. In actual point of fact when the lights came it had 13000k bulbs in and the plants actually looked blue when I turned the unit on.

Paul


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

I think the tank would be nicer with totally wild type discus and not pigeon blood discus (speckling and suting under light) 

heckel?


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Boy nearly had to do a search for my tank, I found it on the third page. Been a lot of post here in the last couple of weeks.
Some new shot will be coming soon.

Paul


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

i was wondering where the hell you've been


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

This is the latest shots of the jungle. Now I took shots before I pruned and then I did a massive pruning, and I think everyone will be shocked.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

It's really too bad it hasn't filled in yet :shock: ! Jk. It looks really good, the hair grass is fantastic, great grouping of plants and massing of plants. Any full tank shots?


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

Rumples next time you prune, if you usually throw it away hows about sending some to sydney  I can trad e you uhm... chain swords, wysteria and hygro atm and I have a rose and a red rubin sword that just arent growing in my tank.

Cheers

rIch


----------



## pauline29 (May 2, 2004)

Great set up! Really mimics the amazon and I esp love the black substrate! 

Looks like you've got it right! Keep those pix coming.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

nornicle you pay for the postage and you can have the cuttings. Threw away half a shopping bag last Thursday, so you will have to wait a couple of weeks before I do another prune.

But when I do I will let you know what I have and where I have to send them.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Vinlo full tank shots are not realy practical, although I will post one just for you. You will have to wait a couple of weeks though. Just did an Amano and chopped all the plants down to 3 inches high. I have heard that this will do the plants a world of good. To bad if I am wrong.

Paul


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

rumples riot said:


> Just did an Amano and chopped all the plants down to 3 inches high. I have heard that this will do the plants a world of good.


I've done it. And it did work. But veeerrrry nerve-racking :wink: Best to do it right before you leave town for a few days; keeps the lamenting to a minimum. BTW, with stellata going for $20 for 4 short stems on aquabid, even _I_ would be willing to pay for shipping to the US. Next time you decided to clear-cut Sherwood Forest, drop me a PM please.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Jan 25, 2004)

unirdna said:


> BTW, with stellata going for $20 for 4 short stems on aquabid, even _I_ would be willing to pay for shipping to the US. Next time you decided to clear-cut Sherwood Forest, drop me a PM please.


 :shock: I just did a very trim back and threw a whole bunch of stellata out :shock:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Unirdna, I will definitely do that for you, no cost only the postage and I will get the nice bags for you and send by air mail. You pay for the freight.

Paul


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

$20 for FOUR stems?

holy moly.. retail here where i used to work (submersed incredible plants) went for about $8.95 aussie for 6 stems, which is like.. $4 or $5 where you guys are

insane :shock:


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

There just isn't a lot of commercial production of some plants here that would do well in the trade. I'd have to say that there isn't much concern for what would be popular verses what is easy to grow.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Where's all my photo's???? Looks like this thread will die now as there is no point in having it without the Photos. What do others think?


Paul


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

unfortunately with the move to the new forumsoftware the photo's have not been imported

maybe you can repost them and continue with the topic...


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You might have to reload all of your photos Paul. That is what I did. I will see if I can help you out.

Mike


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Many thanks to Mike who restored my Pics. thanks MIke really appreciate the gesture.


Paul


----------



## Phelina (Dec 30, 2003)

Paul,

Just wanted to say your tank is absolutely gorgeous  I just found this thread - and wow I'm so impressed. Everything is beautiful, and I hope that you'll enter it into competitions...

Keep up the great work! (and more photos please )
Naomi.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Thankyou very much naomi, really appreciate the compliment. More shots will be on the way, but being the perfectionist that I am, I still think that there are a lot more tanks far greater in style and content than mine for competition purposes.

Anyway more shots will follow.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Some really cool news, my discus have finally spawned in the show tank. However, some bad news is that the male ate all the eggs, must have thought that it was free caviar. What a fool!!

Paul


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> What a fool!!


Who ? You or the male Paul ? LOL

Thats kool to hear though that they actually had the eggs, thats half the battle is getting the eggs, at least you know the conditions are ideal... now all you have to do is fine tune the rest of the process :wink:


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice tank!


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Yeah Buck, I think you right, but I really meant that the fish was the fool. 

Now to see if they will do it again.

Paul

BTW, more shots soon, I done some remodelling.


----------



## mkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Beautiful tank! Very inspiring. roud:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Well here is the latest shot.

Now I did some modifications to the design as follows:

I fulled up a heap of hair grass, grows wild in my tank, so I created a number of beaches. Then I pruned them right down.

I pruned down the aromatica and pulled out the telanthera and replaced it with a lotus.

I placed some macaranda up the back in the centre with some diandra. Within two weeks I will be prunning again and just before I do I will take a shot for all to see the change.

Anyway I think this design works a bit better, but am more than willing to hear the advice of others. so tell me what you think.

Paul


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

I want your tank


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Looking Great RR. I like the addition of the lotus as well as the beaches you created. The Discus' also seem to be enjoying the beaches in that picture as one appears to be pecking at one. The Macranda that you put on the left looks a little lonely to me with the solo stalk. Maybe one of these days it will have a friend.. 


Matt


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Sorry! can't do that.


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

Paul - I've been reading this thread for awhile and have become quite inspired by your work. Your tank is looking awesome roud:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Hey thanks Corrigan and SN8K for your compliments. I spend a lot of hours thinking about the design, which I am never happy with. I am happy with the growth of the plants, just can't seem to get the design I want.

Corrigan that lone Macaranda is in fact about twenty stems, but you can only see the one at the moment. I am a firm believer in mass plantings.

Anyway thanks all for the comments and I will do another pic post in about 3 weeks.

Paul


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

rumples riot said:


> I spend a lot of hours thinking about the design, which I am never happy with. I am happy with the growth of the plants, just can't seem to get the design I want.


That's been my main focus for the last month, and it's probably one of the toughest things I've had to do. Lots of looking at pictures and reading through my limited library of reference material... but I think I've finally come up with a plan. We'll see if I can get the driftwood pieces I'm looking for and then take it from there. Having to deal with an odd sized tank is my biggest headache - but I do think I've arrived at a solution that can take advantage of the heigth (30") while at the same time dealing with the limited width (14"). Anyway, enough about my situation.

Personally I think your tank looks great just as it sits... but I do understand the desire to make it perfect. I'd say you're pretty damn close to it roud: .

Best of luck


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Well here it is the latest shot of the tank. Nearly time again for a hair cut. So those of you in Australia that want some clippings let me know what your addresses are and what you would like.


If anyone has any suggestions on how to make this tank look better, by all mean give me your ideas. Sometimes it is good to look at these things from a different angle.

Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Simply amazing. I can't wait for the hairgrass to fill in. I think you can go another week or so before a haircut


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

The hair grass was filled in but I decided that I did not like it that way. I pulled out heaps of it, damn weed that it is. I wanted to create little secluded beaches along the front, so that my fish can swim in seclusion.

Anyway thanks for the comments and I have done the hair cut thing again. Took out another shopping bag full of cuttings and threw them in the bin. No body asked me for them so I dumped them.

Paul


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Right. It does look good with the open space. Have you considered moving the lotus more toward the front to show it off?


Bob


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Not sure what I am going to do with the lotus yet, I have had trouble keeping them going, so just want to be able to get it growing first then I might find some where appropriate.

Paul


----------



## scalare altum (Apr 5, 2004)

> If anyone has any suggestions on how to make this tank look better, by all mean give me your ideas.


Ahahahahaha...Yeah right man, you got everything covered. Your tank is simply beautiful, you discus must be the happiest they can ever beroud: .

I LOVE YOUR TANK!!!:icon_bigg 

-Joel


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

The tank is lookin super Paul... I like the breaks in the grass as well, if it were a big lawn I think it would be overpowering, you have a ton of stems in there :icon_bigg


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

The tank looks sweet.


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the great comments people it is really undeserving, but thanks anyway.

Now for an update. Not a big one this time, but something a little out of the ordinary. One of my Lotus' has flowered and this is the result below. Not a really beautiful flower but something out of the ordinary. Nice pearl white and yellow stamens. Just wish it was bright blue.

Anyway must be doing something right to get it to flower.

Incidently, I found out why I had such trouble growing my lotus, I dropped the iron drops to 8 a day and keep the KH around 2-3 dh.

Anyway; enjoy. roud: 

Paul


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a cute flower, Paul. I can't tell how big it is...5cm or so?

For what it's worth, you might want to clip that baby off once it starts to die. I've found that if I allow my flowering plants to 'invest' in seed-making, the plant suffers a lot. Old leaves die off, and new ones come in slowly and tenuous. I've never owned a lotus, so maybe they can handle the load. Just thought I'd share .


----------



## Flohrie (May 3, 2004)

Hey RR, tank looks amazing 

Glad to see a fellow Australian into the planted tank hobby. Do you visit any Australian websites at all?

I'm starting my new tank in 2 weeks after I've finished moving houses, so let me know when your planning to have a haircut as the plants are pretty average around at all my LFS and I'd be interested in purchasing some off you.

I'm most likely going to order from www.aquaria.com.au and just wondering if you've ever bought anything off them?

My tank won't be anywhere near as high tech as yours (I'm a student) but I'm going to give it a shot.

Cheers


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Unirdna am going to cut the flower off today as it has now finished and starting to sink to the bottom of the tank.

Flohrie I will let you know in about two weeks, just done a big trim, just pay for the postage and the plants are yours. Never bought anything from the site that you mentioned but that is neither good or bad. Welcome to the hobby and the site, I hope that your planted experience is good. There are plenty of people here who have lots of knowledge in keeping planted tank, so don't hestitate to ask any questions.

I have not gone to many aussie sites, as they are not very imformative for the information that I have sort in the past. However, there is a good NZ site that I think is called pauls planted aquaria.

Anyway glad you like the tank and ask me any questions that you may have, I hope I can answer them for you.

Paul


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hmmm, what are the dimensions of your tank? Great job, im looking to get either a 4 or 6 foot tank for a centerpeice in my living room, couldnt decide till now!


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

tank dimensions are 6 foot x 21 inches X 18 inches; I think.

Paul


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

What a beautiful bud Paul  roud: 

Your tank is simply amazing bro - what more can be said :icon_bigg


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

I love the discus planted tank look. So many available contrasting colors and such. The layout is looking good now that it is filling in. The E.Stelletta will also look better ander more light.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

Isnt that a custom size 90gal? from my calculations in my head that seems more like a 120ish gal tank. Where did you purchase this tank? i want a 6foot tank, but dont have the 2feet of depth for one.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Cooking I don't think it is a custom size tank and it is imperial Gallons not US gallons. I bought it here in South Australia in Adelaide. I don't know where you are to determine if you are in Oz. If so you can get a tank like it at Seaview Aquariums. They make tanks of all sizes and shapes.

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Hi all, been away for quite some time and the tank has undergone a radical change of which I hope to show off in a short period of time. Gone are all the large masses of plantings and more of a triangular stylization. One end has large stands which graduates down to the other with a large grassed area. The grassed area is interspersed with plantings of tiger lotus. Am quite excited with the design and hope you all enjoy the upcoming shots. I took my inspiration from Momotaro's tank.

So keep an eye out for the update when it happens perhaps in the next week or so.

Paul


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing the new lay out Paul! That aquarium is going to look much better than mine I am sure!

Mike


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Well here is the latest and long awaited update. I like the setup better and it gives a more triangular look. The discus like it a lot better as there is more overhead shade for them to feel comfortable. So much so that the large couple are spawning on the CO2 inlet pipe. Don't hold much hope for that crop.

Anyway hope you all like the look.

Paul


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

The new setup looks sweet, definetaly less emphasis on stem plants. It looks more lke a natural biotype. I am want my tank to go more in that direction.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

One of these days I'm going Discus!! The setup looks great!


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

Very nice roud: . The tank has a better overall look to it, very much the "natural aquarium" at this point. The plants & their layout seem to compliment each other. But I'd have to say that the biggest compliment to your hard work is that your discus have spawned, happy fish indeed. Great job Paul :icon_bigg


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

The tank looks beautiful Paul... kudo's once again !

Absolutely awesome stand of crypts you have growing and I really like the look of the lone Lotus behind the stone and the edge you created with the open front center. The dark colors of the crypts and lotus must really make them discus jump out at ya... great look to the tank bro ! roud: 

Congrats on the eggs... Getting them eggs into fry is a whole nutter game man but at least you got the conditions right to give it a try.... how can they not be happy in that tank ! 
If you get them to go it could easily finance any new little toys you might want... LOL


----------



## DaAverageJoe (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow... how I'd jus love to steal the tank from your house... too bad we have no room here


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Awesome tank, I love the Dutch look it has! Did your Discus breed yet?


----------



## Fish Tank (Feb 11, 2004)

Niiiiiice. I'm a big fan of those wide frontage tanks. Looks like a river cross-section. Very natural. Great job.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Well Discus spawn regularly (two pairs now), but no young. This is because there are too many dither fish that love to eat caviar.

Anyway some new shots in close up of the fish and some of the plants.

Comments welcome

Paul


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Very Nice Rumple roud:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

No new updates at moment, but thought I would just move my tank to the front pages. Have been really busy for the last couple of months and had little time to do any posting on this site. Will post some newer pics in a week or so, when I get the energy. Anyway thanks to all the recent comments from all you folks out there.

Paul roud:


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

Any updates Paul? roud: 
Fantastic tank man, you have inspired me to go for discus in my new tank. :icon_bigg 

Earlier on, you mentioned sending out plant clippings, I'm in New Zealand, if I payed for it, do you think you could send some of them my way? :icon_bigg 

In particular the hairgrass... and anything else you dont want! roud:


----------



## MC1979 (Feb 16, 2005)

rumples riot said:


> No new updates at moment, but thought I would just move my tank to the front pages. Have been really busy for the last couple of months and had little time to do any posting on this site. Will post some newer pics in a week or so, when I get the energy. Anyway thanks to all the recent comments from all you folks out there.
> 
> Paul roud:


I remember this tank from CF. It is an amazing one, I'd be keen to see some current pictures if you had a moment to take some.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

wow. that crypt is riddiculous. and the tiger lotus is huge too! awesome, awesome job. The discus really stand out in this tank.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the comments, I do have plans to post updated shots soon and I am glad that you have reminded me.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

rumples riot said:


> Thanks for the comments, I do have plans to post updated shots soon and I am glad that you have reminded me.


That's a good thing to do since this is one of my favorite tanks on the forum!


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

Is that a no on the plants then?


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

No plants at the moment, but I will keep you in mind for when I do a big prune again.


----------



## Aussie_Star (Feb 15, 2005)

that is wat i want my 187 to be like, its got everything. Well done on all your hardwork


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## Edouard (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi!

well, what can I say when I see such a beautiful tank? Let's think... Maybe NEW UPDATES? :tongue: 

I've read the whole thread again today.
Could you please tell me:
- how long do you let the Metal Halides on, each day?
- how many drops of Dupla Plant 24? (still 16 per day?)
- how many tablets per week?

I have a tank with more or less the same equipment and fertilization, but not yet the same results...

Thanks in advance roud: 

Edouard


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

The MH are on for only 6 hours a day.
I now use only 8 drops a day and I do water changes once every two weeks and use 7 tablets with a 140 litre water change.

Must post some photo's soon.

Thanks


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

How about some updates Paul? roud:


----------

